# craftsman 2 HP shaper info needed



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All
I have a Craftsman 2 Hp shaper Model number 115.239420. Being a newbie to routing I know nothing about how to use it the right way. I do not have a manual for it. I have used it a few times to put an ogie on the side of some table tops and it seems to have the power, it does take some larger bits thou .

My questions are 

1# Is this a good machine to do every day routing on? 

2# What is the deal with the fence, It is different then a normal router fence as it is adjustable on both sides of the bit in and out?
Why is the motor revisable ? and how and why would I use it?

3# Is there a way to use smaller regular router bits? 

Thanks in advance, any info will help.
Mick


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, Mick.

The model number is actually 113.239420. I could not find one for free, but the manual is available here...

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...modelDesc=WOOD-SHAPER&blt=11&shdMod=113239420

1. A shaper will not cut a groove in the middle of a board, but will do most edge forming tasks provided you can find the cutter needed.

2. Many router fences(not all) have the split fence capability. It allows you to offset the outfeed fence for support on profile that remove the entire machined surface, such as a jointer operation.

3. Some shapers have router bit spindles available, not sure about this one.

Check the name plate on the motor. I am guessing it is actually a 1HP motor. The 2HP is just an advertising friendly more or less peak HP rating. As this shaper only takes 1/2 bore cutters, that should not be a problem.

Grizzly has a fairly good selection of 1/2" bore cutters available. Shaper cutters do tend to be quite a bit more expensive than router bits!


----------



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Duana,
Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Thanks for the info on my shaper. I will order the manual for it to learn more of what it can do. I do think at this time I will keep it around and try to use it some. 
Like I stated I have used it in the past on some long boards to make some trim edging and it worked out pretty good. 
A big disapointment today on it, about a year ago I went to a farm sale and picked up a large made by Craftsman reased panel bit paid about 20.00 for it, never took it out of the package until today, found out it had been used and one of the carbite cutters was broke off.
Anyway is cleaned up and working and has a table.
Thanks again
Mick


----------



## Terry777 (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a Craftsman Shaper Model Number 113.239420. I have contacted Sears for help in acquiring a lost spindle nut for this machine. Does anyone know the size and pitch of this nut or where I might order a new one? Thanks..


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Terry, look here:









CRAFTSMAN 113.239420 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download Craftsman 113.239420 owner's manual online. SHAPER WITH STEEL LEGS AND I/2H.P. MOTOR SHAPER WITH STEEL LEGS AND 3/4 H.P. MOTOR SHAPER WITH STEEL LEGS AND 1 H,P. MOTOR. 113.239420 power tool pdf manual download. Also for: 113.239392, 113.239400.




www.manualslib.com


----------

